# As requested.. My two goobers



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

I've posted several of these in The Random Pictures Thread, but it's been suggested I make a thread of their own. Hope y'all enjoy.


In no particular order.. 
























































Squirrel patrol.. What he spends literally 99% of his day doing.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

And a couple crappy ones from on our walk the other day.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

So fit and trim and gorgeous!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Your dogs look amazing 

What are their temperaments like?


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Amazing bodies! What do you feed?


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> So fit and trim and gorgeous!


Thank you. 



SDRRanger said:


> Your dogs look amazing
> 
> What are their temperaments like?


Thanks!

Oh lord, where to start. Temperament wise, they're attention whoring, people loving hams. They're clowns.. Never a dull moment.. Their little antics definitely keep my life interesting. They can be dog selective/same sex aggressive. My female is my hard-headed troublemaker. She's always getting into something. My male is my sensitive one when it comes to getting into trouble with me, and will cower, heartbroken, in a corner, like his best friend just died, if I raise my voice loudly enough. That said, he very rarely gets into any kind of trouble. That whole "lives to please" thing you hear is definitely no stretch. Out and about, they're outgoing and incredibly confident. Yard critters (squirrels, rabbits, moles, possums, etc.) are all free game in their opinion. Overall, they're an absolute pleasure to own. Wouldn't trade my little goober-butts for anything in the world. 



Loki Love said:


> Amazing bodies! What do you feed?


Thank you! They've been on Earthborn Holistic for several months now.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Okay, seriously, may I ask who Torque's breeder is?


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Awh those two dogs steal my heart everytime i see, them! i am still going to do another drawing of Torque, he is such a beauty!!!


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> Okay, seriously, may I ask who Torque's breeder is?


Just a small kennel in Mississippi. No one well-known. I don't even know if they breed anymore. 



Adjecyca1 said:


> Awh those two dogs steal my heart everytime i see, them! i am still going to do another drawing of Torque, he is such a beauty!!!


 Thank you, Adjecyca!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

My God the muscles on that dog! Nice shots, I like the first and second pictures the best.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

They steal my heart.  I just love them. Beautiful dogs and wonderful photos. I love how fit and trim you keep them.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs in to die for condition! You should be proud!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Tainted said:


> Just a small kennel in Mississippi. No one well-known. I don't even know if they breed anymore.


Well, they did a great job. He is everything I'd want in an AmBully. 

You've done a fantastic job with him too.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> My God the muscles on that dog! Nice shots, I like the first and second pictures the best.


Those are a couple of my favorites as well!



Damon'sMom said:


> They steal my heart.  I just love them. Beautiful dogs and wonderful photos. I love how fit and trim you keep them.


Thank you. 



Amaryllis said:


> Gorgeous dogs in to die for condition! You should be proud!


Very! Thanks!



HollowHeaven said:


> Well, they did a great job. He is everything I'd want in an AmBully.
> 
> You've done a fantastic job with him too.


They did. He's an awesome boy, for sure! Thank you!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Are you planning on making little Tor'leo babies?


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> Are you planning on making little Tor'leo babies?


No, Cleo is spayed.


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Aug 24, 2013)

Wow, I love blue noses! I've always said if I have kids (fat chance, but you never know) that I'd get a pit. They are the most loving, loyal and silly dogs out there. The bad rep they get is ridiculous. You have some seriously beautiful dogs.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

<3333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Tainted said:


> No, Cleo is spayed.


Crapola.




~Amanda~ said:


> Wow, I love blue noses! I've always said if I have kids (fat chance, but you never know) that I'd get a pit. They are the most loving, loyal and silly dogs out there. The bad rep they get is ridiculous. You have some seriously beautiful dogs.


These are AmBullies, not pits.


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm sorry, they're a breed descending from APBT and Am Staffs, right? No matter, I love them all.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

~Amanda~ said:


> Wow, I love blue noses! I've always said if I have kids (fat chance, but you never know) that I'd get a pit. They are the most loving, loyal and silly dogs out there. The bad rep they get is ridiculous. You have some seriously beautiful dogs.


APBT's are great with children, indeed. These two are American Bullies, like stated by HollowHeaven . Thank you, nonetheless!



Niraya said:


> <3333333333333333333333333333333333333






~Amanda~ said:


> I'm sorry, they're a breed descending from APBT and Am Staffs, right? No matter, I love them all.


They do derive from mostly Amstaff stock.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

WOW! Take my breath away! I have seen lots of bully type dogs and I have to say your two tops all of them. The body condition of both of yours is phenomenal and speaks high volume of the care you give your dogs. And thank you for filling our requests. BTW- I feed Earthborn Holistic and have been very pleased with it so far and no my Chihuahuas are not ripped like your dogs.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I have to ask: How the heck do you condition them like that?


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

luv mi pets said:


> WOW! Take my breath away! I have seen lots of bully type dogs and I have to say your two tops all of them. The body condition of both of yours is phenomenal and speaks high volume of the care you give your dogs. And thank you for filling our requests. BTW- I feed Earthborn Holistic and have been very pleased with it so far and no my Chihuahuas are not ripped like your dogs.


Thank you . I made the switch over from EVO after the recent string of recalls, not knowing if they'd do as well on it. I have to say, I'm quite pleased with it.. no complaints, so far!



KodiBarracuda said:


> I have to ask: How the heck do you condition them like that?


They get walked daily, and some playtime in the yard. Mostly just good genetics.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

There is an AmBully breeder in N. Carolina whose dogs I have absolutely fallen in love with - I may consider several years down the road!


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Niraya said:


> There is an AmBully breeder in N. Carolina whose dogs I have absolutely fallen in love with - I may consider several years down the road!


Oh, awesome. Who, if I may ask? One of the more decent American Bully kennels I know of resides in North Carolina. If it's the one I'm thinking of, they do, indeed, have some lovely dogs!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ABK9unit. I first saw them on a UKC group I'm part of and then later joined an AmBully group on facebook (there was a bunch of Drama on the UKC group with the AmBully people so they made their own group lol)


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Niraya said:


> ABK9unit. I first saw them on a UKC group I'm part of and then later joined an AmBully group on facebook (there was a bunch of Drama on the UKC group with the AmBully people so they made their own group lol)


Yep, that's them. They used to post on another forum I'm a member of.. From what I've seen, they seem reputable. Nice, correct looking dogs, and they do health testing.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Tainted said:


> Yep, that's them. They used to post on another forum I'm a member of.. From what I've seen, they seem reputable. Nice, correct looking dogs, and they do health testing.


Yes  the health testing was a big plus since it seems nearly no one in the breed does it or feels the need to do it. Definitely a nice change of pace from some of the other AmBully people I've seen in the group.


----------

